# Wise Boat Seats



## HRalston (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anyone has any experience with Wise boat seats or ordering from iBoats.com

I want to order one of these benches:

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Wise-Camo-48-Folding-Bench-Seats&i=92527&str=48%22+bench+seat&merchID=4005

I know this link is from Overtons, but I found a cheaper price from iBoats Just wondering if anyone has any feedback on the bench or the retailer.

Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 of the high back wise fishing seats in max-4. I really like them but they will fade if left uncovered.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 of the Wise Big Man seats in Advantage Max (Armrests sold separately). I keep my boat under a tarp, after 1 year they still look new. I love them. The hinge is well built on these.











Take care,


----------



## richg99 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just bought a high back wise. Fine seat in every way...except...the snap on the strap that holds the seat down while underway has already pulled through..

I read this same issue /complaint on a number of reviews. No big deal to me, but...for the price..it should have lasted a lot longer than a month. SEAT is fine. Rich


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 5, 2012)

I love my wide seats


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a set of them, the hinges indeed are well built, so well it flexes the plastic bottom. If your a big guy like me look elsewhere. Imo they were very uncomfortable after a few hours. I now have tempress seats with a arched back.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 5, 2012)

https://www.basspro.com/Tempress-Navistyle-Boat-Seat-HiBack-or-LoBack/product/30333/ I got the high backs.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 6, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> https://www.basspro.com/Tempress-Navistyle-Boat-Seat-HiBack-or-LoBack/product/30333/ I got the high backs.




Same here. I will not EVER go back to a "flat" seat again. Those Tempress seats are awesome. My back is weak and commonly in pain; however; if I'm sitting in the boat seats I usually fish ALL day (dawn til dusk) without a bit of pain. When I bought my War Eagle, I ordered it "stripped" (no seats/wiring/etc). When it came time for seats I had lots of choices. Some $30 flat seats, some "better" flat seats, and then I looked at Tempress. Salesperson there said that if I didn't like 'em, I could return/exchange them. Since I had another boat with flat Wise seats in it previously I knew that they were ok. But I spent the extra money and got the Tempress high-backs. And glad I did. US company and USA made too. Happy with the investment. They aren't cheap though. I got 'em for $99/each plus tax locally.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 6, 2012)

those tempress hibacks are awesome if you're a big guy.i ordered mine from west marine and it was a nitemare.took 3 months for me to get them,and i had to wait cuz they shipped them 1 at a time,and i got into a big arguement with the manager. never will shop there again.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 6, 2012)

I got mine off the shelf at bass pro, they were on sale for 109.00.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 7, 2012)

Those Tempress seats have a plastic hinge?.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup but its all molded in to the seat, its not like its bolted on separate like a wise seat.


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not a big guy at all. 6'7" and about 200 lbs, nowhere near "big", IMO. Tall yes but not big. My GF is a little bigger. 6' even and about 235. We're both comfortable in those seats. Hinges are plastic. Had mine a little over a year and not a single problem with them. I use the boat cold, hot and otherwise (rain, snow, sleet, ice, wind, calm, etc).


----------

